# NO AC causes beer drinking



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

So i get into work today (for those that do not know I work at a cigar shop) and the AC is out... the owner comes in and says hey if u will tough it out then you cigars are on me and just let the bar( he owns a bar about 200 ft from here) that is said ur beer is on me... so i have the green light to smoke good cigars and drink beer all day at work for free... a little sweat never hurt anyone right???


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

Sounds like a great day. Get an ice bucket and stock up so there's less away time from the shop.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

You poor man my heart is breaking for you...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

DOZER said:


> You poor man my heart is breaking for you...


it is 89 degrees up here in the front of the store... so it is hot! the cigars are a little warmer than we want them but we have the lights off and fans running a little to try and keep it decent...:sweat::sweat:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow you do have it ruff...I would suffer to get free cigars and beer...are you sure you don't work for the big man?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

azpostal said:


> Wow you do have it ruff...I would suffer to get free cigars and beer...are you sure you don't work for the big man?


he is a fairly good size man however not THE big man....


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

I regularly work outside here in Turkey with my full uniform in the 100 degree weather. I'll trade my hot weather and the muslim call to prayer at 4am (when I'm trying to sleep) for the free beer and cigars.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

LMAO now if i could just get a couple guys in here to hang out and play some x-box it owuld be a great day lol


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Man i would say it sucks to be you, but i would be lying cuz that sounds awesome


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

hey marquel the ac guy is here so it should be fixed very soon!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

cool i've gotta run to mt.p then i'll be over


----------



## scrmn3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tell him to get her fixed


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

scrmn3 said:


> Tell him to get her fixed


it is being fixed right now!!1 are u bringing me that jar???


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> hey marquel the ac guy is here so it should be fixed very soon!!!


So free beer, cigars, and ac. That sounds like a job!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> it is 89 degrees up here in the front of the store... so it is hot!


Quit whining :biggrin: Come to Houston and see how hot it is!!!

95°F
Feels Like
103°F


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Quit whining :biggrin: Come to Houston and see how hot it is!!!
> 
> 95°F
> Feels Like
> 103°F


it is currently 92 in the front of the store!!!! u know how whoozy a LFD small batch can make u at those temps ... lol


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> it is currently 92 in the front of the store!!!! u know how whoozy a LFD small batch can make u at those temps ... lol


Yep, especially on an empty stomach. I lost my lunch one time on a DL.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

well good news i just had a nice whole lunch so that wont hurt to bad i do not think... we shall see.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, that sounds like a plan to me. Drink and smoke up!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats one rough way to start the week!!!Beer and gars,who would want that?LOL


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Tell the owner that I want a job. We don't have AC in the factory where I work so it is regularly 100+


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ok guys like it was cool and stuff but the thermostat just hit 95 in here.... This is no longer fun...lol 95 and no moving air... thank god the humi is semi surviving this... and the guy is working away on the roof trying to fix it...


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

1 Go to walmart
2 buy a window unit
3 smoke and drink for free 
4 profit??


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Christopher The Great said:


> 1 Go to walmart
> 2 buy a window unit
> 3 smoke and drink for free
> 4 profit??


LMAO I like this guy... i have the coke machine open and a fan full blast pulling the cold from it straight at me!!! that is some smart thinking if i say so myself!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Just dont let your beer get too warm either.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

maduro4me said:


> Just dont let your beer get too warm either.


That is we have a coke cooler... well it doubles as a beer cooler!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You have it so rough :lol:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> it is 89 degrees up here in the front of the store... so it is hot! the cigars are a little warmer than we want them but we have the lights off and fans running a little to try and keep it decent...:sweat::sweat:


89?.......hot?........it was 109 here yesterday.......:sweat:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Christopher The Great said:


> 1 Go to walmart
> 2 buy a window unit
> 3 smoke and drink for free
> 4 profit??


PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually I would suggest to drink the beer quicker. Since beer is best at 37 degrees, the more you put into your body, the cooler your body becomes. 

Sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

What a crazy day! How did the rest go?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

When I work part time at my local shop, there is always beer in the fridge, and I get 1 free cigar per hour (more than I can smoke!) and the AC works!  
Scott


----------

